# Forum Republics on a older Burton Canyon



## canyondude (Nov 4, 2012)

Howdy all,

I've been riding my Burton Canyon 168 for many years now. I believe it's a 2002 or so. It's been the best board I've ever riden on (I'm 6"4, 225 lbs) and it seems to do anything on the mountain. I don't ride in the park, but I do try to hit every jump I can see. It's great to know that even still, this board is revered, and will still fetch a pretty penny on eBay!

I've also concurrently owned a 161 Forum many years ago, and I also loved that board for freestyle, but it was getting to be too small for me, and I realized I really wasn't a "park" rider as much as I am an all-arounder.
Last year, I upgraded my crappy Lamar boots with some Nike Vapens. Sweet boots!

Anyhow, I've been using 2002 Burton Custom bindings all along on the Canyon. I thought it was time to get rid of these, and move towards a "stiffer" and newer binding.

I was able to score some 2012 Forum Republics Large at an insane price. I realize that these are classified as a "freestyle" binding, but it's Forum's stiffest binding, and I've been reading from a couple sources that it can easily be used as an all-around binding as well.

Good buy? Forum doesn't seem to really care much about tall riders, but I'm assuming that these bindings should fit my size 13 feet just fine, but I'm also curious to see if this will work well for me as a freeride binding.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Those are good bindings and are perfectly suitable for what you do. Enjoy them!


----------



## canyondude (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for getting back!

So the only thing now, is how well they will fit my boots. I'm assuming I should be fine.

I've read one thing, is that Forum's Hinge Disc has no additional mounting holes (big feet riders like me sometimes want to move their bindings "back" towards the heel direction) to equalize the foot space on the board. The only adjustment on this bindings using the hinge disc is to adjust the heel post out some, which may or may not work.

This makes me think: Do you think it may be a possibility or a need for me to use my Burton 4x4 binding plates instead of the forum hinge discs?


----------



## canyondude (Nov 4, 2012)

The stock Forum hinge discs do not align on the Burton board.

Called Forum, and they mailed me out 3D discs the same day...DURING A SATURDAY!

Forum is amazing. If you have big feet, don't worry, because the Republics are more adjustable than than the Customs are. Great bindings, and it's going to be quite an amazing upgrade with all the additional padding now!


----------

